# Dwelling unit smoke alarms



## chris kennedy (Mar 13, 2013)

Where do I find the requirements for S/A locations? 72?

I have an odd situation, one bedroom SFDW with no bedroom door. Plans show only one smoke in the bedroom.

Sound compliant?

Thanks


----------



## ICE (Mar 13, 2013)

Chris,

The room or hallway that leads to a bedroom gets smoke and CO detectors.  The bedroom gets a smoke detector.

2009 IRC

R314.3


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 13, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Chris, The room or hallway that leads to a bedroom gets smoke and CO detectors.  The bedroom gets a smoke detector.


That what I figured but want to quote an art in RFI.


----------



## north star (Mar 13, 2013)

*= + =*

Section R319 in the `06 IRC.

*= + =*


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 13, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= + =*Section R319 in the `06 IRC.
> 
> *= + =*


Thanks NS, sorry to appear ignorant but I haven't done a dwelling in about 9 yrs.


----------



## north star (Mar 13, 2013)

*= + =*

Not a problem **chris** !.......Thanks for your contributions

to this Forum!   

*= + =*


----------



## ICE (Mar 13, 2013)

See above.   .


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 13, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> See above.   .


And thanks also TL.


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2013)

is there a case opening with a furr down or is the opening ceiling level???

Is this like a studio unit??


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 13, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> is there a case opening with a furr down or is the opening ceiling level???Is this like a studio unit??


The case opening is ceiling level, in the pic below I'm standing in the kitchen and your looking through a case opening to the study then another into the bed room.

The way I'm reading 09 314.3 there should be another outside the sleeping room???


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 13, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> The case opening is ceiling level, in the pic below I'm standing in the kitchen and your looking through a case opening to the study then another into the bed room.The way I'm reading 09 314.3 there should be another outside the sleeping room???


That would be correct #1 in bedroom and # 2 outside each sleeping area in the  immediate vicinity of the bedroom.


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2013)

yes in this set up one in the bedroom and one outside


----------



## peach (Mar 19, 2013)

yes.. outside and inside.


----------

